# Butter won't seperate



## pinefarm (Jan 9, 2013)

Sorry everyone,yet another question from the kitchen! First time making butter,saved cream for months,and froze it finally had enough for butter. I let it sit out to room temp and started shaking. Hubby and I shook for over an hour. It got nice and thick but did not seperate into solid butter and liquid. I just have really creamy cream. Is this a lost cause? I mess every dairy product up that I try to make!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

It's a learning curve....we all mess up at some point with this stuff. You should have seen my first cheese! LOL I've never tried making butter from the frozen cream. I wonder if it has to do with the separation of the milk fats and proteins or whatever is it that freezing does to it. I don't like frozen milk because it seems to have a funny consistency to me. Maybe that's it? I'll be following this thread to see what any butter experts say so I'll know for future reference


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

I've made butter from frozen cream before and it seems like it took longer i"ve never done butter in a jar even though I know it can be done that way I use a hand crank food processor


----------



## SunnydaleBoers (Jul 28, 2012)

pinefarm said:


> Sorry everyone,yet another question from the kitchen! First time making butter,saved cream for months,and froze it finally had enough for butter. I let it sit out to room temp and started shaking. Hubby and I shook for over an hour. It got nice and thick but did not seperate into solid butter and liquid. I just have really creamy cream. Is this a lost cause? I mess every dairy product up that I try to make!


It's possible that the freezing could have changed the cellular structure, but the whole point of making butter is to break up that structure anyways. Your cream is getting thicker, which makes me think you just need to shake it more. =) Just for comparison we use our food processor to churn (with the flat "chopping" blade, and not the grater blade)- it takes roughly five minutes to get a quart of cream to churn- and that's with the thing going who-knows-how-many RPMs.


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

I just made butter for the first time. I too had saved cream in the freezer and it took way longer than the recipe said it would. I used my stand mixer on high speed with a cloth over it for the spray. http://toriavey.com/history-kitchen/2013/06/homemade-butter/ Just more shaking I think....


----------



## pinefarm (Jan 9, 2013)

I'll have to set out to room temp and try again. I have less than a pint so I'm afraid it's not enough to put in the mixer. It would probably only be enough to stick to the blades!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I did it once the same way in a small (8 oz) jar and it worked but took a long time. Maybe next time do smaller batches so it doesn't have to be frozen as long? In the meantime...keep shaking!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

I always had better luck when the cream was cold.


----------

